# New ATV?



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

I am thinking about buying a new ATV to use primarily for work around the house along with blazing through the woods on hunting trips. What make do most of you recommend. I was thinking something at least 600cc?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I just recently purchased a 2007 Yamaha Grizzly 450 auto 4X4 in camo. Have it rigged out with a 3000 lb winch and a 60 inch cycle country blade.

This machine is a true beast. Can only say ride one and you'll see.

This machine has more power than I know what to do with............will run 54mph. if you wish to go that fast. It will tow 1250 lbs and last weekend used the winch for the first time. Winched over a top of an oak that broke off. 30 foot tall and the end was stuck in the ground. Buddys said no way, I said hook her up and we'll see. Well it pulled it out of the ground, laid it out on the ground and pulled it thru the brush and onto the trail for easy cutting........they were shocked.......

I looked at big bores but didn't believe that I needed that much power and it would just be a waste.........

Right now rigging it up for ice fishing. Bought a drop basket back rack from Cabelas..........slick outfit. Three fishing buckets fit in there nice and theres still room for more.

I know there are lots of quad sales out there right now......I have always been a Yammi guy and researched mine for a year before I bought it. Since I will be plowing snow I knew I wanted one with a low range option and this Yammi has the button for 4 wh. drive and then if you need more there's another button to flick and it has true 4 wheel differential lock that has true 100% power to all 4 wheels. 

A lot depends what you'll be doing with it..............low range and true 4 wheel drive was what I needed.......

Good luck on what ever you buy........

For everything I do with it I felt that anything over the 450 was just wasted money.............


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I started with a Polaris 325 4x4 and it did everything I wanted it to do. Low-range made up for the smaller engine size when it came to pulling power. 

I ended up with a 700 Sportsman only because I tow a 60" mower and I thought I might be working the 325 engine a little too hard.

These things will last decades if properly maintained so make sure you get one that will suit your needs in the long run...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

WOW, great info guys. I might be going to big then. I will be using this ATV for snow plowing also and am looking for a 4x4 with low end. I am not to concerned with top speed.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

As I said I have always been a Yamaha person but any quad at least 400cc with 4 wheel drive and low range will work..........mostly the only changes from one brand to the other are basically cosmetic.........

As long as you perform routine maint. on a regular basis and don't try to work it like it was a tractor any brand name will suffice...........

There will always be some little item one brand offers that the other doesn't but you just have to figure out what you really want to do with it and how much you are willing to spend........all brand name quads are good.

G'luck.....


----------



## Z15 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have had several Honda ATV's so I am partial to them. I had 2 Ranchers 4x4's and never had one problem with them. I now have a 2006 Honda 680 Rincon and like it. 

I don't know much about Polaris but several customers have them and I hear them talk of petty problems.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Suzuki King Quad 700


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I've got a Polaris Sportsman 500 4x4 and it's all the power (and more) than I'll probably ever use.

I own a farm and it does many chores,... to include pushing snow and we get plenty of that up here.  

Pulls double duty during hunting season, and that includes my elk hunting out west. One of the best investments I've ever made.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I've yet to meet anybody that has complained about too much power!


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I second that.


----------



## icedperch (Jan 7, 2001)

I just got a new Can-Am Outlander Max 400 HO XT. Pretty sweet if you wnat to be able to ride 2 people safely and legally.

Its got an awesome comfortable seat, tons of power, low range, and factory warn winch. All for less money than a Polaris.

I love it.


----------



## Z15 (Sep 8, 2007)

The best ATV is the one you buy...because that is your choice.

What is important to you, may not be as important to others.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

wally-eye said:


> I just recently purchased a 2007 Yamaha Grizzly 450 auto 4X4 in camo. Have it rigged out with a 3000 lb winch and a 60 inch cycle country blade.
> 
> This machine is a true beast. Can only say ride one and you'll see.
> 
> ...


Thanks! You sold me too. That is the machine I was looking at buying, it sounded like it would have the power I was looking for but you just reassured me of that. I'll be using mine for towing my shanty out on the ice and dragging my deer out of the woods. I hate to admit it but once I hit 45 I figured it was time to treat myself to the easy way out. Especially after dragging my deer about a mile last year.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

fishnfeathers said:


> Thanks! You sold me too. That is the machine I was looking at buying, it sounded like it would have the power I was looking for but you just reassured me of that. I'll be using mine for towing my shanty out on the ice and dragging my deer out of the woods. I hate to admit it but once I hit 45 I figured it was time to treat myself to the easy way out. Especially after dragging my deer about a mile last year.


 
I hear ya on the age. I have a bad back and bad arthritis and can't walk very far which is one reason I bought this. Only ice fished once last winter just due to the walking problem. This will surely help me get out more on the ice plus the fact that if I hunt my friends property I can drive it right to the blind I will be hunting................

Ya ever get up this way send me a PM and I'll give you some directions to where I live and you can stop by and I'll give ya a test ride if your un-decided.


Dan


----------



## bentrod (Nov 27, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> I've yet to meet anybody that has complained about too much power!


Then you haven't whacked the throttle on my Outlander 800:SHOCKED:


----------



## bentrod (Nov 27, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> I've yet to meet anybody that has complained about too much power!


Then you haven't whacked the throttle on my Outlander 800:yikes:


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

how do you like the outlander 800?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

My brother and I picked up Outlanders this year in 500 and 800 HO XT's. Mine is the 500 and rides better than my truck. That is not saying much about my truck but you get the point. :lol: The 800 is a beast. 

So far I've been very pleased with it. Best of luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

bentrod said:


> Then you haven't whacked the throttle on my Outlander 800:yikes:


Actually I have! I was wearing my big boy pants and the power was about perfect! Leave the skirt in the closet and man up!:evil:

:lol::lol:
Kidding ofcourse!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> how do you like the outlander 800?


Apparantly his skirt gets in the way! 
:evil:

Sorry, sorry, couldn't resist!


----------

